# A decent lock picking set



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

im inof a lock pick set and am wondering if anyone knows of a decent kit 

ive considering getting the following three items

http://www.ukbumpkeys.com/product_KGB-Belt-Pick-Set_1869_index.php

http://www.ukbumpkeys.com/product_Pen-Pick-Set_2009_index.php

http://www.ukbumpkeys.com/product_SouthOrd-37Pc-Pick-Set_1975_index.php

as such im wondering if anyone has used any of those picks and can tell me if there worth the price tag 

any help is good help 

all the best 
iceman


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2010)

And why would you need lock picking gear? Just asking?

F.M.


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

as it is your right to do so, i just see it as its better to have them and not need them then need them and not have them


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 5, 2010)

LMAO

Ever hear of PERSEC?  You just announced to the LEO's of the world that you have the capabilities and are acquiring the tools to perform something that is frequently illegal.  You sure you want this info on the 'Net?

LL


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> LMAO
> 
> Ever hear of PERSEC?  You just announced to the LEO's of the world that you have the capabilities and are acquiring the tools to perform something that is frequently illegal.  You sure you want this info on the 'Net?
> 
> LL


 
What L.L. said.

F.M.


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

fair enough but hey im a law abiding citizen, and my mother works as an LEO so im not too worried


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

point is, should i get those sets, or not?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just buy a sledge hammer


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Just buy a sledge hammer


 
never leave home without one , but yeah im just looking to ad stuff for my edc and thought are lock picks a decent investment or not


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 5, 2010)

:doh:

What don't you get about PERSEC?  You think anyone here is going to give their opinion about said tools?  Thereby announcing to all and sundry their expertise in this task?  

You may not care, but this is a community that believes in PERSEC.  

LL


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

good point, il shut up mods delete this post as you see fit.

sorry for the idiocy on my part


----------



## JBS (Mar 5, 2010)

When stealth is critical:

http://www.columbussupply.com/products/?productid=385&price=628



When stealth is not so big of a deal:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM835-5.html



For stubborn doors that need a little "nudge".

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f639762&itemid=230285577193&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 5, 2010)

As free would say...send hate mail..


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2010)

The Brits Issued burglary kits to certain SOE pers during WWII.

It was not recorded whether they were all returned after the war ;)


----------

